# Mom comes unglued



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

First Ping of the day was a doozy.

Show up at a residence and was busy with a frozen Trip Log app when a 40ish woman comes out, taps on the window and says that someone will be out in a minute. I tell her to please hurry, but OK I'll wait.

I go back to trying to get the app working and I hear a knock on the rear window, I unlock the door and switch back to the Lyft app and hit "Pick up xxxx". I look at the destination "xxxx Middle School". I look back and see a maybe 12 year old girl in my back seat.

I ask if she is 18 years old? 

No is her reply.

OK, you'll need to get out of my car, Lyft drivers are not allowed to transport unattended minors and I continue "will you're Mother be coming along?"

No again

So I again ask her to get out and that I am sorry.

Now I hear Mom yelling from the porch.

"DO NOT GET OUT OF THAT CAR - THAT S.O.B IS TAKING YOU TO SCHOOL"

I roll down my window. "Ma'am, you need to get your daughter out of my car, It is against the term's of service for a Lyft Driver to take anyone under the age of 18 without an adult with them"

Then the chit hit the fire. 

She's now at the rear door, not letting her daughter open the door and calling me every name you can think of.

I am now doing a facepalm.

"Last warning Ma'am, she gets out of my car or I'll have the Police do it. You're choice"

The look of shock on her face was priceless as she let's her daughter open the door, but she say's before exiting "Mom, just get in, they can take me if you come too"

I respond. "Sorry, after this, you're Mom is not getting in this car. If she tries, I'm calling 911"

Mom yells, "OK, but I'm not paying the fee again, you drivers keep doing this to me and I keep getting double charged. You know I'll just get another driver to do it and you won't get paid!"

The Daughter is now out of the car and I pull up the street, cancel the ride for unattended minor and start filling out my report, detailing the confrontation and demanding the fee and that the rider account be deactivated.

I look in the rear view mirror and see Mom, standing in the middle of the Street, talking on her phone. I roll down my window so I can hear.

"This has got to end, 4 times this past week I've been double charged when these [email protected]@@@@[email protected]@@@@@ won't take her." Not hard to hear as she's yelling it to whoever she is talking to. I wonder what the neighbors must think.

I roll away chuckling. On to the next trip. 30 minutes later I check my app. I got the $5 fee.

The School? 10 blocks away!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cancellations are the best way to make money these days.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> First Ping of the day was a doozy.
> 
> Show up at a residence and was busy with a frozen Trip Log app when a 40ish woman comes out, taps on the window and says that someone will be out in a minute. I tell her to please hurry, but OK I'll wait.
> 
> ...


I just dropped one at school, and made $16.90.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

As I've said, there needs to be a cancel reason for this (there is) with no minimum wait time, cancellation fee, and automatic rider deactivation after 2 attempts.

Will it happen? My money's on "no"!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I refused a similar ride yesterday, a middle-school aged girl with no parent around. As a parent of two daughters, it hurts my heart to see that there are parents who will send their child off with a complete stranger. Worse that when I asked if there were any adults that could come with her, she said no. There are sick people in this world that would readily take advantage of that situation.

Uber and Lyft should at the very least double the penalty and charge it to the customer. Hitting people in the pocketbook is the only real way to stop this utter stupidity.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

This unattended minor problem is going to end tragically. Kids in cars with thinly vetted adults


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Cancellations are the best way to make money these days.


In some markets the ONLY way...


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

Michael1230nj said:


> This unattended minor problem is going to end tragically. Kids in cars with thinly vetted adults


A pedophile Uber or Lyft Driver will seize the opportunity some day.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

TomH said:


> A pedophile Uber or Lyft Driver will seize the opportunity some day.


That's a plausible and horrible scenario.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> I refused a similar ride yesterday, a middle-school aged girl with no parent around. As a parent of two daughters, it hurts my heart to see that there are parents who will send their child off with a complete stranger. Worse that when I asked if there were any adults that could come with her, she said no. There are sick people in this world that would readily take advantage of that situation.
> 
> Uber and Lyft should at the very least double the penalty and charge it to the customer. Hitting people in the pocketbook is the only real way to stop this utter stupidity.


And here's the deal. I was obviously the second driver (maybe more) that cancelled the ride. The school was 10 blocks away. The girl could have easily walked it in far less time.

But no, much safer to put your kid in a car with a complete stranger.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> The School? 10 blocks away!


I was either walking or riding my bicycle to school that was more than ten blocks from my home when I was younger than twelve. While it did snow in Massachusetts and New York, it did not snow in the part of California where I was living.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I was either walking or riding my bicycle to school that was more than ten blocks from my home when I was younger than twelve. While it did snow in Massachusetts and New York, it did not snow in the part of California where I was living.


It was probably around 45 here when it happened. No busy streets to cross, decent neighborhoods as well. I'm still scratching my head over this whole thing.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Don't you know, @BigRedDriver , the mean streets of Lincoln are far more dangerous than getting in a stranger's car! 

Last weekend I got my first ride from Omaha to Lincoln. Since it was Saturday and I didn't want to lose an hour drive in riders around, I decided to stay. With the lyft streak bonuses that were being offered I ended up making 302 and $20 in about 8 hours. With no surge, I will definitely take that.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I've actually pondered going the other way. Still waiting to see what the law will be when we get it but, since I have to take my own daughter to daycare in the morning, and I have a minivan that can easily take 5 more kids, putting up a flyer for daycare drop off and pickup.

To make this work the law would need to make it easy for me to get insurance that will cover me outside of Uber or Lyft as a private hire of some sort. But since we're still waiting on such a thing this is all just daydreaming for now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> First Ping of the day was a doozy.
> 
> Show up at a residence and was busy with a frozen Trip Log app when a 40ish woman comes out, taps on the window and says that someone will be out in a minute. I tell her to please hurry, but OK I'll wait.
> 
> ...


I would have taken the daughter just to rescue her from the social trauma.

Mom sounds like a winner.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

People are screaming after a grown woman in SC gets murdered getting into an unknown car. Makes sense, I guess, that people also have no qualms about letting their unaccompanied middle school age kids get into a car with an unknown driver.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> I refused a similar ride yesterday, a middle-school aged girl with no parent around. As a parent of two daughters, it hurts my heart to see that there are parents who will send their child off with a complete stranger. Worse that when I asked if there were any adults that could come with her, she said no. There are sick people in this world that would readily take advantage of that situation.
> 
> Uber and Lyft should at the very least double the penalty and charge it to the customer. Hitting people in the pocketbook is the only real way to stop this utter stupidity.


its actually much safer for a child to take an uber than a bus. On a bus no one has been background checked, (besides the driver)no seat belts, have to walk in the dark from the bus stop to home, deal with other kids who could be bullies......uber needs to change this dumb rule.

they could have parents add kids to the account and enable x only for them. The problem isnt going away, parents dont/cant take their kids to school when they are working/drunk, so uber needs to make taking minors legit and stop putting drivers in situations where they say dont take minors but so many drivers do it because uber doesnt enable facial recognition for riders etc, put an end to it.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> its actually much safer for a child to take an uber than a bus. On a bus no one has been background checked, (besides the driver)no seat belts, have to walk in the dark from the bus stop to home, deal with other kids who could be bullies......uber needs to change this dumb rule


Uber needs to strictly enforce the existing NO UNACCOMPANIED MINORS rule.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> Uber needs to strictly enforce the existing NO UNACCOMPANIED MINORS rule.


Why? its not working, thousands of minors use uber, just make taking minors legal and legit so drivers dont get thrown under the bus...


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Sounds like mom would be better off doing a round trip from this point on. My question is, why can't she drop her kid off if she's home? I would never put my daughter in an Uber or Lyft. just not worth the risks to me.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> Why? its not working, thousands of minors use uber, just make taking minors legal and legit so drivers dont get thrown under the bus...


Are you really that desperate for an occasional minimum fare?

I'm not going to accept that liability. If anything unexpected happens, if a kid claims that you touched them inappropriately, you're automatically guilty in the court of public opinion, regardless of evidence. Hell, Uber will permanently deactivate you and refuse to even look at dashcam footage. No thanks.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> Don't you know, @BigRedDriver , the mean streets of Lincoln are far more dangerous than getting in a stranger's car!
> 
> Last weekend I got my first ride from Omaha to Lincoln. Since it was Saturday and I didn't want to lose an hour drive in riders around, I decided to stay. With the lyft streak bonuses that were being offered I ended up making 302 and $20 in about 8 hours. With no surge, I will definitely take that.


NICE! Someday I need to learn how to pull those numbers. I used to get a trip to Omaha weekly if not more. Haven't had one in two months. Don't really know why they ended. I'd then do a few trips in Omaha and head back. Made for nice days. Once got a haul back from the outlet mall.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

i dont take minors, but uber should offer service thats legit for parents and drivers who choose to accept, using your argument every female should not be transported as well as they can false complaints. And if youre worried about false complaints, wait till you refuse a minor a ride and they and their parents file false reports that you discriminated against them etc


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

corniilius said:


> Sounds like mom would be better off doing a round trip from this point on. My question is, why can't she drop her kid off if she's home? I would never put my daughter in an Uber or Lyft. just not worth the risks to me.


Me thinks Mom drinks a bit.......


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> i dont take minors, but uber should offer service thats legit for parents and drivers who choose to accept, using your argument every female should not be transported as well as they can false complaints. And if youre worried about false complaints, wait till you refuse a minor a ride and they and their parents file false reports that you discriminated against them etc


Women are adults and we're responsible for our own decisions and safety.

If that kid gets injured in your car, what are you going to do, just drop them off and leave? They were injured in your care. YOU are liable. If you choose to take them to a hospital, who is responsible, since that minor was in your care? Are you going to hang out there for your $3 fare?

Transporting kids is a PARENTAL responsibility.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> Women are adults and we're responsible for our own decisions and safety.
> 
> If that kid gets injured in your car, what are you going to do, just drop them off and leave? They were injured in your care. YOU are liable. If you choose to take them to a hospital, who is responsible, since that minor was in your care? Are you going to hang out there for your $3 fare?
> 
> Transporting kids is a PARENTAL responsibility.


no buses have been used for years to help parents transport kids, what if youre a parent but have to go to work???? most schools end at 3pm a time where parents have to work and buses are going out of business, so children are supposed to walk 3 miles or more and risk getting kidnapped??? Uber should contract with schools and provide services to minors, dashcams enabled. there isnt a single car insurer that doesnt insure kids........


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I just dropped one at school, and made $16.90.


What happens when someone kidnaps a child and molests and kills them. Will mom stop then?


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

An african american single mother working 2 jobs wants her son to get a ride from school. She doesnt feel safe for her child walking by himself as hes 12 and in middle school, and the mother is at work anyways. Uber driver refuses to take ride, mother is furious files discrimination claim. Driver gets thrown under the bus. Now we understand Uber has to fix this issue and make some kind of product for busy parents and minors.

Situation 2 a drunk parent calls an uber for their child as he wants to come home from his friends house. Driver refuses to take minor. Drunk parent goes to pick up child and causes a 3 car pileup everyone dead..........there is no logic in banning minors. Since so many drivers do it anyway make it legit so the driver can't be punished.........I dont take minors, i cancel all high school requests, but it be nice if other drivers werent put at risk for a broken policy that uber looks the other way at and puts all the blame on drivers.........


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

mmn said:


> As I've said, there needs to be a cancel reason for this (there is) with no minimum wait time, cancellation fee, and automatic rider deactivation after 2 attempts.
> 
> Will it happen? My money's on "no"!


Especially since Uber is rolling out the "teen rider" option.


----------



## Pax Hack (Mar 19, 2019)

TomH said:


> A pedophile Uber or Lyft Driver will seize the opportunity some day.


Oh I'm certain they already have. Many, many times. First of all, kids don't usually tell so no one would even find out, and secondly, I'm sure Uber/Lyft would pay big bucks to keep it quiet, and probably have.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

A few days ago this snot nosed punk wasted the entire 5 minutes on a pickup. He had very nearly made it to the car when the clock hit 5:00 (was about 3 feet away).

I managed to lock my doors just before he tried to get in. Then I cancelled the ride right in front of him. He waved to me thinking I was confused about something. I waved back and booked it hard, tires screeching.

He tried to ping me again a minute later. I declined.

I'm really happy with myself and hope to do this again soon. I'm still smiling about it! I'm not a jerk and wouldn't automatically do this to everyone. Under different circumstances I would give them the benefit of the doubt, but this piece of shit knew exactly what he was doing. I only wish I could have somehow screwed him harder.

Remember pax, the timer is not some kind of right you have to waste the driver's time. It's U/L bullshit only, driver's don't want to wait a single second for your stupid ass to saunter over.

BE CURBSIDE OR GET REKT.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I agree that Uber and Lyft are leaving money on the table when they don't provide a solution for unaccompanied minors. Heck, even the Airlines do it. How difficult would it be to start a program where drivers can opt in to a deeper background check (at the drivers expense) and be certified for hauling minors. They could even charge an extra fee (so long as it is passed back to the driver) I'm sure parents would be much happier with a certified driver option, and I know as a driver, I would be much happier as well.

But me make suggestions to improve the service? Why, they don't listen anyway.


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> Situation 2 a drunk parent calls an uber for their child as he wants to come home from his friends house. Driver refuses to take minor. Drunk parent goes to pick up child and causes a 3 car pileup everyone dead..........there is no logic in banning minors. Since so many drivers do it anyway make it legit so the driver can't be punished.........I dont take minors, i cancel all high school requests, but it be nice if other drivers werent put at risk for a broken policy that uber looks the other way at and puts all the blame on drivers.........


I had this exact situation a couple months ago. Got to pick up spot, told kid no dice can't do it. She entered in parent address as new pick up and sent dad a text telling him to be ready. I drove to parent house picked up dad who had been celebrating big sale at work, back to pick up kid and dropped back at parental house. Had to make a stop along the way so kid could get school stuff out of her Land Rover in the shop getting repaired. Overall was about an hour total $38 ride and $20 tip from dad for the hassles.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

BigRedDriver said:


> And here's the deal. I was obviously the second driver (maybe more) that cancelled the ride. The school was 10 blocks away. The girl could have easily walked it in far less time.
> 
> But no, much safer to put your kid in a car with a complete stranger.


Wait....let me get this straight...

You think it's safer...

to have a youngster walk...

Than taking an Uber...???

Don't see the reasoning in that...8>O

Rakos


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> An african american single mother working 2 jobs wants her son to get a ride from school. She doesnt feel safe for her child walking by himself as hes 12 and in middle school, and the mother is at work anyways. Uber driver refuses to take ride, mother is furious files discrimination claim. Driver gets thrown under the bus. Now we understand Uber has to fix this issue and make some kind of product for busy parents and minors.
> 
> Situation 2 a drunk parent calls an uber for their child as he wants to come home from his friends house. Driver refuses to take minor. Drunk parent goes to pick up child and causes a 3 car pileup everyone dead..........there is no logic in banning minors. Since so many drivers do it anyway make it legit so the driver can't be punished.........I dont take minors, i cancel all high school requests, but it be nice if other drivers werent put at risk for a broken policy that uber looks the other way at and puts all the blame on drivers.........


Ummm, #1 is wrong

#2 is also wrong.

Did you miss the part about Unaccompanied minors are prohibited?


----------



## Pax Hack (Mar 19, 2019)

I don't think minors should be allowed. A deeper background check means nothing. Many pedophiles have not yet been caught because kids don't usually tell. Uber/Lyft would be inundated with lawsuits. And driver would be incorrectly blamed left and right. What a nightmare.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Wait....let me get this straight...
> 
> You think it's safer...
> 
> ...


My prom picture.

I was a much younger monkey back then.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Why y'all telling parents how it's against TOS? When this happens to me I yell at the parents very loudly that this is illegal and if they don't cancel and get lost I will call the police (not bluffing). Nobody cares about TOS, tell them it's illegal! Because it is.

I always report to the safety team and demand de-activation as well.

The key is to be very loud and aggressive so all the neighbours can hear. That usually shuts them up.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberAdrian said:


> Why y'all telling parents how it's against TOS? When this happens to me I yell at the parents very loudly that this is illegal and if they don't cancel and get lost I will call the police (not bluffing). Nobody cares about TOS, tell them it's illegal! Because it is.
> 
> I always report to the safety team and demand de-activation as well.
> 
> The key is to be very loud and aggressive so all the neighbours can hear. That usually shuts them up.


There ARE states...

At least in the US of A....

that it is legal...8>O

Rakos


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Rakos said:


> There ARE states...
> 
> At least in the US of A....
> 
> ...


Damn, that's not right! Let me guess, Florida is one of these states?

What kind of crazy moron puts a kid into a car with a random stranger? And what kind of crazy state would allow parents to be such morons?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> its actually much safer for a child to take an uber than a bus. On a bus no one has been background checked, (besides the driver)no seat belts, have to walk in the dark from the bus stop to home, deal with other kids who could be bullies......uber needs to change this dumb rule.
> 
> they could have parents add kids to the account and enable x only for them. The problem isnt going away, parents dont/cant take their kids to school when they are working/drunk, so uber needs to make taking minors legit and stop putting drivers in situations where they say dont take minors but so many drivers do it because uber doesnt enable facial recognition for riders etc, put an end to it.


 Exactly, it's all on Uber. If they would simply ensure it, there's nothing in the law that makes it illegal.



Fozzie said:


> Are you really that desperate for an occasional minimum fare?
> 
> I'm not going to accept that liability. If anything unexpected happens, if a kid claims that you touched them inappropriately, you're automatically guilty in the court of public opinion, regardless of evidence. Hell, Uber will permanently deactivate you and refuse to even look at dashcam footage. No thanks.


 Anybody could say anything whether they're an adult or a child. It's the insurance that worries me.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

If something happens you know how screwed you are? Uber has 0 liability at that point! You really think they are willing to help you if something were to happen? [email protected]@@ NO they won’t. You will be thrown under the bus so fast it would make your head spin ?


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

WindyCityAnt said:


> If something happens you know how screwed you are? Uber has 0 liability at that point! You really think they are willing to help you if something were to happen? [email protected]@@ NO they won't. You will be thrown under the bus so fast it would make your head spin ?


The current policy is the worst uber transports thousands of minors a week, and looks the other way, if anything goes wrong they blame the driver..........Just change the policy with parental consent minors are allowed, and the drivers can opt in or out. Maybe like planes like 15 or older or something


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> Especially since Uber is rolling out the "teen rider" option.


I usually go offline around 3 or so for awhile


UberAdrian said:


> Why y'all telling parents how it's against TOS? When this happens to me I yell at the parents very loudly that this is illegal and if they don't cancel and get lost I will call the police (not bluffing). Nobody cares about TOS, tell them it's illegal! Because it is.
> 
> I always report to the safety team and demand de-activation as well.
> 
> The key is to be very loud and aggressive so all the neighbours can hear. That usually shuts them up.


Not illegal, just against TOS. Should be, but it's not.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If it was me, the story would have ended with a happy mother and a 12 year old safely delivered to school.



UberAdrian said:


> What kind of crazy moron puts a kid into a car with a random stranger? And what kind of crazy state would allow parents to be such morons?


Safer than a taxi IMO. With Uber the car is GPS tracked. The drivers on Uber are probably on average safer than for Taxi in my opinion also thanks to the rating system which will weed out bad drivers.

I doubt anyone can show that a 12 year old is more likely to be a victim of a crime perpetrated by an Uber driver than by a bus driver or teacher. In fact, the stats likely show that a child is more likely to be a victim from someone who is known and trusted than by a stranger.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

So, I take it then, you would be willing to send your child off with a stranger. Stats be damned, unless you like to play the odds. My child and her safety is not something I would be willing to gamble on.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I wish they would solve this problem by either making it very clear when requesting that no unattended minors are allowed or by starting some sort of program where vetted drivers can volunteer to take these pings for a little extra money. Perhaps also a passenger facing camera with audio would also be required and the content would be uploaded to the company's servers where the parent can watch the whole ride. The footage of the ride owuld be retained for at least 90 days.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I wish they would solve this problem by either making it very clear when requesting that no unattended minors are allowed or by starting some sort of program where vetted drivers can volunteer to take these pings for a little extra money. Perhaps also a passenger facing camera with audio would also be required and the content would be uploaded to the company's servers where the parent can watch the whole ride. The footage of the ride owuld be retained for at least 90 days.


Give it to UberAssist drivers! They are the cream of the crop.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> If it was me, the story would have ended with a happy mother and a 12 year old safely delivered to school.
> 
> 
> Safer than a taxi IMO. With Uber the car is GPS tracked. The drivers on Uber are probably on average safer than for Taxi in my opinion also thanks to the rating system which will weed out bad drivers.
> ...


And safer yet. Mom walks the lil darlin 10 blocks to School.

I respect your opinion TCat, but I will never understand the mindset that, because having kids is tough, that somehow becomes someone else's problem. My wife and I, 80% of the time held down two jobs each to keep our children fed, clothed, insured and properly housed, and never would I put their safety in the hands of a Stranger.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> If it was me, the story would have ended with a happy mother and a 12 year old safely delivered to school.


I have done many of those rides as a taxi driver. It was no problem. But then again insurance and deactivation for it wasn't an issue at all. I don't think it is reasonable for us to be forced into taking these rides if technically we can be deactivated for them and it is not clear if we are insured.

If anything the fault here lies on the companies for making this a gray area and not properly addressing it and educating passengers and drivers.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> If it was me, the story would have ended with a happy mother and a 12 year old safely delivered to school.
> 
> 
> Safer than a taxi IMO. With Uber the car is GPS tracked. The drivers on Uber are probably on average safer than for Taxi in my opinion also thanks to the rating system which will weed out bad drivers.
> ...


If the parent doesn't care about breaking the rules, then I don't care about their kid. But I'm not going to play Russian Roulette with the Insurance. It's very disrespectful for the parent to expect me to take that risk for them.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

mmn said:


> Not illegal, just against TOS. Should be, but it's not.


It's completely illegal here in Canada. Only traditional taxis are authorized to do it.

I assumed it would be illegal in the states as well but I forgot you guys are nuts and have Florida!



> If it was me, the story would have ended with a happy mother and a 12 year old safely delivered to school.


Right...unless you had some kind of bad luck en route, then it would have ended with you in jail tossing salad!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Just days ago, people were talking about how dangerous it was to have adults get into cars whose driver they didn't know. Now people are advocating allowing KIDS to do the same. Insanity!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Just like Uber...

Makes it a grey issue...

Kinda like my wife...8>O

Just look the other way...

It all turns grey then...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> no buses have been used for years to help parents transport kids, what if youre a parent but have to go to work???? most schools end at 3pm a time where parents have to work and buses are going out of business, so children are supposed to walk 3 miles or more and risk getting kidnapped??? Uber should contract with schools and provide services to minors, dashcams enabled. there isnt a single car insurer that doesnt insure kids........


The school bus system is specifically designed to deal with exactly those situations. To deal with emergencies while avoiding legal liability. If you're a parent that can't transport your kids to school, you should at least be responsible and arrange for a trusted individual to get them there safely. Throwing them in the back seat of a unknown Uber drivers car ISN'T doing that. If you can't afford to care for your kids, you shouldn't have them.

If we are required to take kids, I can pretty well guarantee that the insurance costs associated with that additional liability will meet or exceed the total amount gained from it. Are you a charity? (I'm not)


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

NGH. Uber change its community guidelines? Why? They are insulated from liability now, why change. The drivers can ask if they are 18, and even if they say yes and or produce bogus ID. You can cancel, and you should. Those parents are going to lawyer up after their kid gets hurt, and your doing it for what $7. Thats nuts. Cancel after waiting 5.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

TomH said:


> A pedophile Uber or Lyft Driver will seize the opportunity some day.





Michael1230nj said:


> That's a plausible and horrible scenario.


Fortunately a pedo HASN'T as of yet done what everyone here wants so bad to happen... why do I say that? 'cause that's all anyone spouts when underage riders are mentioned... Yes it is plausible and is definitely a horrible scenario but it as yet hasn't happened. There have been more adults killed than children molested... just sayin'



Declineathon said:


> _Those parents are going to lawyer up after their kid gets hurt,_ and your doing it for what $7. Thats nuts. Cancel after waiting 5.


And wouldn't an adult do the same if hurt in your vehicle? Do you recognize how silly it is to assign all the evil to unaccompanied minors? Or is your point so important that you can't see it really doesn't matter what age the rider is... Molest a 25 year old women and see what hurt is brought on you... or get into an accident with injuries with a 35 year old man... I can only imagine how many lawyers (only takes one though) would be sending you welcome letters. So... does age really matter? I say nay... Hopefully none of the above ever happens to anyone of us... just sayin'


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> Fortunately a pedo HASN'T as of yet done what everyone here wants so bad to happen... why do I say that? 'cause that's all anyone spouts when underage riders are mentioned... Yes it is plausible and is definitely a horrible scenario but it as yet hasn't happened. There have been more adults killed than children molested... just sayin'
> 
> 
> And wouldn't an adult do the same if hurt in your vehicle? Do you recognize how silly it is to assign all the evil to unaccompanied minors? Or is your point so important that you can't see it really doesn't matter what age the rider is... Molest a 25 year old women and see what hurt is brought on you... or get into an accident with injuries with a 35 year old man... I can only imagine how many lawyers (only takes one though) would be sending you welcome letters. So... does age really matter? I say nay... Hopefully none of the above ever happens to anyone of us... just sayin'


Ya but the difference is the adult is insured and will be suing somebody else that isn't you. The child is not insured.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> The school bus system is specifically designed to deal with exactly those situations. To deal with emergencies while avoiding legal liability. If you're a parent that can't transport your kids to school, _you should at least be responsible and arrange for a trusted individual to get them there safely._ Throwing them in the back seat of a unknown Uber drivers car ISN'T doing that. If you can't afford to care for your kids, you shouldn't have them.
> 
> If we are required to take kids, I can pretty well guarantee that the insurance costs associated with that additional liability will meet or exceed the total amount gained from it. Are you a charity? (I'm not)


Aren't we trusted?... just wonderin'



UberAdrian said:


> Ya but the difference is the adult is insured and will be suing somebody else that isn't you. The child is not insured.


❓:confusion:


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> The school bus system is specifically designed to deal with exactly those situations. To deal with emergencies while avoiding legal liability. If you're a parent that can't transport your kids to school, you should at least be responsible and arrange for a trusted individual to get them there safely. Throwing them in the back seat of a unknown Uber drivers car ISN'T doing that. If you can't afford to care for your kids, you shouldn't have them.
> 
> If we are required to take kids, I can pretty well guarantee that the insurance costs associated with that additional liability will meet or exceed the total amount gained from it. Are you a charity? (I'm not)


It would be great to hear from bus drivers. I bet they've got some stories to tell.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

drivers and requiring training and camera requirements and paying a premium for drivers who complete


hrswartz said:


> Fortunately a pedo HASN'T as of yet done what everyone here wants so bad to happen... why do I say that? 'cause that's all anyone spouts when underage riders are mentioned... Yes it is plausible and is definitely a horrible scenario but it as yet hasn't happened. There have been more adults killed than children molested... just sayin'





welikecamping said:


> I agree that Uber and Lyft are leaving money on the table when they don't provide a solution for unaccompanied minors. Heck, even the Airlines do it. How difficult would it be to start a program where drivers can opt in to a deeper background check (at the drivers expense) and be certified for hauling minors. They could even charge an extra fee (so long as it is passed back to the driver) I'm sure parents would be much happier with a certified driver option, and I know as a driver, I would be much happier as well.
> 
> But me make suggestions to improve the service? Why, they don't listen anyway.


i think that would be a sensible solution Or at least a good start.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

hrswartz said:


> Fortunately a pedo HASN'T as of yet done what everyone here wants so bad to happen... why do I say that? 'cause that's all anyone spouts when underage riders are mentioned... Yes it is plausible and is definitely a horrible scenario but it as yet hasn't happened. There have been more adults killed than children molested... just sayin'
> 
> 
> And wouldn't an adult do the same if hurt in your vehicle? Do you recognize how silly it is to assign all the evil to unaccompanied minors? Or is your point so important that you can't see it really doesn't matter what age the rider is... Molest a 25 year old women and see what hurt is brought on you... or get into an accident with injuries with a 35 year old man... I can only imagine how many lawyers (only takes one though) would be sending you welcome letters. So... does age really matter? I say nay... Hopefully none of the above ever happens to anyone of us... just sayin'


It hasn't happened that we know of. Just consider all the documented cases where the kids carry the secret well into their adulthood's.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> It hasn't happened that we know of. Just consider all the documented cases where the kids carry the secret well into their adulthood's.


Zen... I typically agree with most of your posts and I consider you to be one of the more intelligent members here. IF a minor was violated in any way shape or form we sure as there is a hell would know of it...
And the Catholic Priest at the church I didn't attend abused me and I've carried that shame all these years... not, what if, what if, what if... what if I was born rich instead of handsome... hey maybe I wouldn't be a part time ant... just sayin'... what if?...


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> Aren't we trusted?... just wonderin'


Hahahahaha! I'm a pretty optimistic individual, but I lack faith in the majority of rideshare drivers.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Hahahahaha! I'm a pretty optimistic individual, but I lack faith in the majority of rideshare drivers.


Majority? I haven't heard of ONE, no not one, molested minor to date... but there sure has been a lot of evil directed to the drivers... I'm guessin' it ain't the drivers we should be worryin' about but more the pax's ... just wonderin' out loud. Then again, all in all, I see where you're coming from.


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

These POS Paxholes will put their toddlers in our cars unrestrained, and when you tell them 40lbs or more and 8yo or more, their categorical response is; "the other UBER driver didn't object" to which I respond, EVERY TIME; "other UBER drivers have raped and killed people...


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> Majority? I haven't heard of ONE, no not one, molested minor to date... but there sure has been a lot of evil directed to the drivers... I'm guessin' it ain't the drivers we should be worryin' about but more the pax's ... just wonderin' out loud. Then again, all in all, I see where you're coming from.


I agree that the passengers are the bigger risk factor, but after watching how the majority of rideshare drivers drive, there's not a snowballs chance in hell that I'd trust most of them to transport one of my grandkids unaccompanied.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

There is absolutely no way to make this child thing fly because it's inherently insane. There are many other dangers besides just pedos. Who cares how many background checks etc some guy passed? As a parent, you are still putting your child at grave risk no matter how you slice it. I'm certain that every parent that does this hates their child and wants them dead. I can't conceive of what else might going through their heads to do something so incredibly stupid and barbaric.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

hrswartz said:


> Zen... I typically agree with most of your posts and I consider you to be one of the more intelligent members here. IF a minor was violated in any way shape or form we sure as there is a hell would know of it...
> And the Catholic Priest at the church I didn't attend abused me and I've carried that shame all these years... not, what if, what if, what if... what if I was born rich instead of handsome... hey maybe I wouldn't be a part time ant... just sayin'... what if?...


I'm concedin'


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

UberAdrian said:


> There is absolutely no way to make this child thing fly because it's inherently insane. There are many other dangers besides just pedos. Who cares how many background checks etc some guy passed? As a parent, you are still putting your child at grave risk no matter how you slice it. I'm certain that every parent that does this hates their child and wants them dead. I can't conceive of what else might going through their heads to do something so incredibly stupid and barbaric.


a bus is worse, strangers, no door to door service, long walk home alone from and to the bus stop, no seat belts, pedos and bullies on the bus whove never been backgrounded.

I took the bus for years when i was young, yes its risky but thats life....parents have to work sometimes and you need a bus or rideshare sometimes


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> its actually much safer for a child to take an uber than a bus. On a bus no one has been background checked, (besides the driver)no seat belts, have to walk in the dark from the bus stop to home, deal with other kids who could be bullies......uber needs to change this dumb rule.
> 
> they could have parents add kids to the account and enable x only for them. The problem isnt going away, parents dont/cant take their kids to school when they are working/drunk, so uber needs to make taking minors legit and stop putting drivers in situations where they say dont take minors but so many drivers do it because uber doesnt enable facial recognition for riders etc, put an end to it.


What ever did the parents do before rideshare? Oh yeah, they found a way to get their kids to school.

Legal or not, could you imagine the public shaming an Uber driver would face if he were to eject a minor at a gas station or other parking lot, should they become unruly? Let alone, if something were to happen to said child. And worse yet, imagine if an Uber driver were to actually harm the child in some way. Background check, schmackround check, every pedophile has their first victim. It's a no-win situation, therefore it's best to prohibit minors riding alone.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The issue isn't sicko drivers, the issue is that if there's an accident you will be on the hook for the insurance since it's likely Uber and James River will try to deny coverage. The parents should worry about that not really about a sicko driver doing something. There are hundreds of thousands of rides every day and there are hardly any issues with any driver. It's a microscopic amount, barely negligible.

And that's not even getting into the fact that most of those stories are hoaxes to begin with.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

daave1 said:


> What ever did the parents do before rideshare? Oh yeah, they found a way to get their kids to school.
> 
> Legal or not, could you imagine the public shaming an Uber driver would face if he were to eject a minor at a gas station or other parking lot, should they become unruly? Let alone, if something were to happen to said child. And worse yet, imagine if an Uber driver were to actually harm the child in some way. Background check, schmackround check, every pedophile has their first victim. It's a no-win situation, therefore it's best to prohibit minors riding alone.


so we should also ban buses and family and friends from giving rides, cause they could be pedos too. We should ban bikes for kids too as they could have a bike accident. We should force parents who work to come home at 3pm every day to give their kid a ride. The solution to this is simple, uber bans minors by enabling facial recognition for every rider. Then uber works with the government to replace buses with uber shuttles for kids as to replace the vanishing buses.....


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I look back and see a maybe 12 year old girl in my back seat.


Keep the doors locked. Less headache.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> its actually much safer for a child to take an uber than a bus. On a bus no one has been background checked, (besides the driver)no seat belts, have to walk in the dark from the bus stop to home, deal with other kids who could be bullies......uber needs to change this dumb rule.
> 
> they could have parents add kids to the account and enable x only for them. The problem isnt going away, parents dont/cant take their kids to school when they are working/drunk, so uber needs to make taking minors legit and stop putting drivers in situations where they say dont take minors but so many drivers do it because uber doesnt enable facial recognition for riders etc, put an end to it.


Some cities and states have laws against minors taking public transportation (other than buses) with out an adult. So that isn't going to happen.

Basically Uber has that in their terms for CYA, knowing that some drivers will take them.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> An african american single mother working 2 jobs wants her son to get a ride from school. She doesnt feel safe for her child walking by himself as hes 12 and in middle school, and the mother is at work anyways. Uber driver refuses to take ride, mother is furious files discrimination claim. Driver gets thrown under the bus. Now we understand Uber has to fix this issue and make some kind of product for busy parents and minors.
> 
> Situation 2 a drunk parent calls an uber for their child as he wants to come home from his friends house. Driver refuses to take minor. Drunk parent goes to pick up child and causes a 3 car pileup everyone dead..........there is no logic in banning minors. Since so many drivers do it anyway make it legit so the driver can't be punished.........I dont take minors, i cancel all high school requests, but it be nice if other drivers werent put at risk for a broken policy that uber looks the other way at and puts all the blame on drivers.........


It will be one of three main things that will put rideshares out of business.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

We have too many laws and continue to make more while we don't enforce the ones we have with still punishments. Essentially we are squeezing the law abiding citizens more and more until ultimately everyone becomes a criminal.

We would not need so many laws if we punished criminals for committing crimes, but no we slap them on the wrist and they are out by the next morning. Then we cry for justice when a minor gets raped by a criminal that has 50+ prior charges and convictions. 

We demonize doing the right thing because it is against the law, yet we look the other way to more heinous acts that are clearly wrong.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Cklw said:


> Basically Uber has that in their terms for CYA, knowing that some drivers will take them.


What is CYA?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> What is CYA?


Generally it means "Cover Your Ass"


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> Majority? I haven't heard of ONE, no not one, molested minor to date... but there sure has been a lot of evil directed to the drivers... I'm guessin' it ain't the drivers we should be worryin' about but more the pax's ... just wonderin' out loud. Then again, all in all, I see where you're coming from.


I'm sure perverts post that chit on Facebook regularly!

(Facepalm)



UberAdrian said:


> What is CYA?


Most assuredly so.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Insurance would be the #1 reason not to take a minor.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> And here's the deal. I was obviously the second driver (maybe more) that cancelled the ride. The school was 10 blocks away. *The girl could have easily walked it in far less time.*
> 
> But no, much safer to put your kid in a car with a complete stranger.


It is kind of ironic isn't it? Many teenage kids these days can't walk anywhere because they look like a beanbag on legs, and the reason they look like a beanbag on legs is because they won't walk anywhere.

.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> Generally it means "Cover Your Ass"


I was always taught it stood for...

Cover your donkey....8>)

And if you don't...

It's a real poo-storm coming...

Rakos


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> We have too many laws and continue to make more while we don't enforce the ones we have with still punishments. Essentially we are squeezing the law abiding citizens more and more until ultimately everyone becomes a criminal.
> 
> We would not need so many laws if we punished criminals for committing crimes, but no we slap them on the wrist and they are out by the next morning. Then we cry for justice when a minor gets raped by a criminal that has 50+ prior charges and convictions.
> 
> We demonize doing the right thing because it is against the law, yet we look the other way to more heinous acts that are clearly wrong.


I say bring back public hangings...



BigRedDriver said:


> I'm sure perverts post that chit on Facebook regularly!
> 
> (Facepalm)


Funny, just Hilarious... I guess you don't let facts get in the way of your opinions either... just wonderin'


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> so we should also ban buses and family and friends from giving rides, cause they could be pedos too. We should ban bikes for kids too as they could have a bike accident. We should force parents who work to come home at 3pm every day to give their kid a ride. The solution to this is simple, uber bans minors by enabling facial recognition for every rider. Then uber works with the government to replace buses with uber shuttles for kids as to replace the vanishing buses.....


Nice deflection. No, I mean it, can't think of a better one.

I've said it before, if you WANT TO TRANSPORT MINORS, KNOCK YOURSELF OUT! But quit with the rationalization. It's like you want others to believe it's the right thing to do, when the reality is the opposite.



hrswartz said:


> I say bring back public hangings...
> 
> 
> Funny, just Hilarious... I guess you don't let facts get in the way of your opinions either... just wonderin'


You want me to post how many people claim to have been sexually abused, and not reported them for decades?

Your turn.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> There is absolutely no way to make this child thing fly because it's inherently insane. There are many other dangers besides just pedos. Who cares how many background checks etc some guy passed? As a parent, you are still putting your child at grave risk no matter how you slice it. _I'm certain that every parent that does this hates their child and wants them dead. I can't conceive of what else might going through their heads to do something so incredibly stupid and barbaric._


I'm sooooooooooooo glad you were NOT my parent... to say that your opinion is ill conceived, poorly thought out, and just plain stupid is an understatement of biblical proportions... Just what are the _" many other dangers"_ that you speak of? 
You are certainly entitled to your opinions, regardless how absurd, but don't be a snowflake and have a melt down when you're criticized for them... just sayin'


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Rakos said:


> I was always taught it stood for...
> 
> Cover your donkey....8>)
> 
> ...


Wait - is that a Monkey, in an Elephant costume, in a Raincoat?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> I'm sooooooooooooo glad you were NOT my parent... to say that your opinion is ill conceived, poorly thought out, and just plain stupid is an understatement of biblical proportions... Just what are the _" many other dangers"_ that you speak of?
> You are certainly entitled to your opinions, regardless how absurd, but don't be a snowflake and have a melt down when you're criticized for them... just sayin'


Why is it absurd? If it were you'd simply contact Uber/Lyft and tell them how irrational it is and fully intend to pick up unattended minors?

I'm betting you won't.



hrswartz said:


> I say bring back public hangings...
> 
> 
> Funny, just Hilarious... I guess you don't let facts get in the way of your opinions either... just wonderin'


You have different facts? Share em.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

hrswartz said:


> Fortunately a pedo HASN'T as of yet done what everyone here wants so bad to happen... why do I say that? 'cause that's all anyone spouts when underage riders are mentioned... Yes it is plausible and is definitely a horrible scenario but it as yet hasn't happened. There have been more adults killed than children molested... just sayin'
> 
> 
> And wouldn't an adult do the same if hurt in your vehicle? Do you recognize how silly it is to assign all the evil to unaccompanied minors? Or is your point so important that you can't see it really doesn't matter what age the rider is... Molest a 25 year old women and see what hurt is brought on you... or get into an accident with injuries with a 35 year old man... I can only imagine how many lawyers (only takes one though) would be sending you welcome letters. So... does age really matter? I say nay... Hopefully none of the above ever happens to anyone of us... just sayin'


I agree, i hope none of this happens to any of us. In an effort to keep it that way, i encouraged people in this forum and elsewhere to cancel underage minors.

But i wanted to add that, In this thread there's a feeling that the parents are acting irresponsible by allowing their unaccompanied minors to use ride share as transportation and that those same adults would pon the responsibility off on the driver in their own absence of responsibility should an unfortunate event occur.

And that they would prevail in a court of law.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Declineathon said:


> I agree, i hope none of this happens to any of us. In an effort to keep it that way, i encouraged people in this forum and elsewhere to cancel underage minors.
> 
> But i wanted to add that, In this thread there's a feeling that the parents are acting irresponsible by allowing their unaccompanied minors to use ride share as transportation and that those same adults would pon the responsibility off on the driver in their own absence of responsibility should an unfortunate event occur.
> 
> And that they would prevail in a court of law.


Yes, parents are acting irresponsibly. And the evidence for me is the way some parents will confront me in the street, on the phone, and in the text messages. If you start to cancel those trips, you will see the true colors of the parents you are dealing with. I've heard all manor of excuses, threats, and accusations. I try to get them to say it in a text message and then I report them. Uber then has all the evidence they need to deactivate them. 
I don't enjoy these encounters, I dread them. I get a knot in my stomach every time I suspect I'm dealing with a minor. But I do what I have to do. I don't run from difficult situations. I've seen YouTube videos of news broadcasts where they do an expose on unaccompanied minors in ride-shares, and how it's against the rules. The word is out there, but not enough pax are getting it. I hope one day things will change.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

TomH said:


> A pedophile Uber or Lyft Driver will seize the opportunity some day.


A pedophile will BECOME an Uber or Lyft driver...


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Why is it absurd? If it were you'd simply contact Uber/Lyft and tell them how irrational it is and fully intend to pick up unattended minors?
> 
> _I'm betting you won't._


Big Red... you'd lose... I do transport minors and have absolutely not qualms about it... I'm still looking for those _" many other dangers"... _just sayin'

@BigRedDriver... your entitled to your opinion... that said I don't want to engage in a pissin' match with you... you win but I still don't agree with you... have a great day!?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> Big Red... you'd lose... I do transport minors and have absolutely not qualms about it... I'm still looking for those _" many other dangers"... _just sayin'
> 
> @BigRedDriver... your entitled to your opinion... that said I don't want to engage in a pissin' match with you... you win but I still don't agree with you... have a great day!?


So you've contacted the rideshare companies?

Good for you. I hope it all works out!


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> I'm sooooooooooooo glad you were NOT my parent... to say that your opinion is ill conceived, poorly thought out, and just plain stupid is an understatement of biblical proportions... Just what are the _" many other dangers"_ that you speak of?
> You are certainly entitled to your opinions, regardless how absurd, but don't be a snowflake and have a melt down when you're criticized for them... just sayin'


Haha don't worry I'm not that kind of guy :smiles: I may have been exaggerating a little bit but my point stands - kids should never be sent anywhere on their own. Not walking, bus, taxi or anything else. The many dangers I speak of are the general dangers of being out in the world by yourself. Anything can happen to an unsupervised child. It's lazy & irresponsible parenting.

Didn't they teach you not to get into cars with strangers when you were growing up? Cuz that's what they taught me! Now it's suddenly fine because it's gone commercial? Lol! Would you send your child somewhere with some random person that wasn't an Uber driver? What's the difference if the car says Uber on it? Same danger. Uber drivers aren't specially screened or trained for anything.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

The lady's right...another driver will be along directly who WILL take the ride.

You want to stop this?

Every time you get an unaccompanied minor, minor with their own account, no child seat parents, open container riders, more riders than seat-belts, etc... and you cancel, just stage there and wait for the next driver to show up.

Film them taking the ride.

Send it to Uber/Lyft *and the local news*.

One less driver doing stupid things.

Win-win.

With the killing and rape this last week, Uber/Lyft are in the crosshairs.

Yes, I know they weren't actually drivers, but the press doesn't give a crap.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> Haha don't worry I'm not that kind of guy :smiles: I may have been exaggerating a little bit but my point stands - kids should never be sent anywhere on their own. Not walking, bus, taxi or anything else. The many dangers I speak of are the general dangers of being out in the world by yourself. Anything can happen to an unsupervised child. It's lazy & irresponsible parenting.
> 
> _Didn't they teach you not to get into cars with strangers when you were growing up?_ Cuz that's what they taught me! Now it's suddenly fine because it's gone commercial? Lol! Would you send your child somewhere with some random person that wasn't an Uber driver? What's the difference if the car says Uber on it? Same danger. Uber drivers aren't specially screened or trained for anything.


Holy shit... I grew up in a suburb of Reading, Pa... at 7 I was going to Sunday School by myself, at 8 I would walk (unaccompanied) through the back alleys to the movie theater on Saturday mornings... at 9 you could drop me off ANYWHERE in our town and I could get back home with ease. I wasn't the only one to undertake these unholy adventures... My next door bro's went along also.
At 13 I hitch hiked to my summer job (caddying at a local country club 10 miles from home). At 14 I walked from Kutztown, Pa. to Reading (18 miles) 'cause I got involved playing with a friend I had made and missed my parents... they spent hours searching for me before heading home... Now before you start disparaging my parents, (I'd like you to do that to my face if you are so inclined), that very act of leaving me in Kutztown taught me some very important life lessons... lessons I needed to learn at an early age. _Being out in the world by yourself what a joke... _ Whew, no wonder the little snoflakes can't pass a simple physical fitness test... or find their way around town without a phone w/gps... I am so thankful that I grew up when and where I did... I feel so sorry for the kiddies today who can't or won't play outside or walk to the closest playground and enjoy what I did when I was young... Helicopter parents... some people should never become parents... just sayin'


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> Holy shit... I grew up in a suburb of Reading, Pa... at 7 I was going to Sunday School by myself, at 8 I would walk (unaccompanied) through the back alleys to the movie theater on Saturday mornings... at 9 you could drop me off ANYWHERE in our town and I could get back home with ease. I wasn't the only one to undertake these unholy adventures... My next door bro's went along also.
> At 13 I hitch hiked to my summer job (caddying at a local country club 10 miles from home). At 14 I walked from Kutztown, Pa. to Reading (18 miles) 'cause I got involved playing with a friend I had made and missed my parents... they spent hours searching for me before heading home... Now before you start disparaging my parents, (I'd like you to do that to my face if you are so inclined), that very act of leaving me in Kutztown taught me some very important life lessons... lessons I needed to learn at an early age. _Being out in the world by yourself what a joke... _ Whew, no wonder the little snoflakes can't pass a simple physical fitness test... or find their way around town without a phone w/gps... I am so thankful that I grew up when and where I did... I feel so sorry for the kiddies today who can't or won't play outside or walk to the closest playground and enjoy what I did when I was young... Helicopter parents... some people should never become parents... just sayin'


Man you're right, but that was different era! The world has gotten much crazier and more dangerous since then, you gotta roll with the times. I agree with your "let your kids learn how to live" angle but not under these circumstances. Mail used to get delivered by horse...things change.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> Man you're right, but that was different era! The world has gotten much crazier and more dangerous since then, you gotta roll with the times. I agree with your "let your kids learn how to live" angle but not under these circumstances. Mail used to get delivered by horse...things change.


Whatever...


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Here how I would have handled it
Trip over $15 jump let's go
Trip under $10 gtfo


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> First Ping of the day was a doozy.
> 
> Show up at a residence and was busy with a frozen Trip Log app when a 40ish woman comes out, taps on the window and says that someone will be out in a minute. I tell her to please hurry, but OK I'll wait.
> 
> ...


Kinda the same issue. Problum is other drivers take them so they assume it's ok. I won't do it. Ins won't cover it because it's against the policy we agreeded too. It's not worth 2.00. I'm glad you did what you did



corniilius said:


> Sounds like mom would be better off doing a round trip from this point on. My question is, why can't she drop her kid off if she's home? I would never put my daughter in an Uber or Lyft. just not worth the risks to me.


Yer not allowed too. Is it worth being sued over. You can't drive again if you don't follow the agreement you signed



KenLV said:


> The lady's right...another driver will be along directly who WILL take the ride.
> 
> You want to stop this?
> 
> ...


Brilliant


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

hrswartz said:


> Holy shit... I grew up in a suburb of Reading, Pa... at 7 I was going to Sunday School by myself, at 8 I would walk (unaccompanied) through the back alleys to the movie theater on Saturday mornings... at 9 you could drop me off ANYWHERE in our town and I could get back home with ease. I wasn't the only one to undertake these unholy adventures... My next door bro's went along also.
> At 13 I hitch hiked to my summer job (caddying at a local country club 10 miles from home). At 14 I walked from Kutztown, Pa. to Reading (18 miles) 'cause I got involved playing with a friend I had made and missed my parents... they spent hours searching for me before heading home... Now before you start disparaging my parents, (I'd like you to do that to my face if you are so inclined), that very act of leaving me in Kutztown taught me some very important life lessons... lessons I needed to learn at an early age. _Being out in the world by yourself what a joke... _ Whew, no wonder the little snoflakes can't pass a simple physical fitness test... or find their way around town without a phone w/gps... I am so thankful that I grew up when and where I did... I feel so sorry for the kiddies today who can't or won't play outside or walk to the closest playground and enjoy what I did when I was young... Helicopter parents... some people should never become parents... just sayin'


 I'm listening to what you're saying. You got me on the fence. That's all I can say for now.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Declineathon said:


> I agree, i hope none of this happens to any of us. In an effort to keep it that way, i encouraged people in this forum and elsewhere to cancel underage minors.
> 
> But i wanted to add that, In this thread there's a feeling that the parents are acting irresponsible by allowing their unaccompanied minors to use ride share as transportation and that those same adults would pon the responsibility off on the driver in their own absence of responsibility should an unfortunate event occur.
> 
> And that they would prevail in a court of law.


They would prevail and you would lose your job and Ins for transpiring minors against the agreement that says uber we'll take no responsibility for you breaking your contract with them. Uber Ins won't cover you and it's not worth the 2$ risk


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> Why? its not working, thousands of minors use uber, just make taking minors legal and legit so drivers dont get thrown under the bus...


Not just no, but hell no. I do NOT want an unaccompanied minor in my car, whether U/L says it's okay or not. Too much exposure to hassle and liability.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Nice deflection. No, I mean it, can't think of a better one.
> 
> I've said it before, if you WANT TO TRANSPORT MINORS, KNOCK YOURSELF OUT! But quit with the rationalization. It's like you want others to believe it's the right thing to do, when the reality is the opposite.
> 
> ...


You. Ant do minors for so many reasons and it you want to risk your job taking one go ahead but. It might be your last because it's against company policy for good reasons. They would love to take them but they cause too many problems so uber did is a favor by eliminating them for us. They been s huge issue with Ins and doing and going places taking uber that uber got I trouble for. If it was worth the money they would allow it. They are looking out for us. Don't take them. They have good reasons for not allowing it and will fire you for it. If it wasn't a huge issue then they would allow it. They are very adamant they don't want minors in cars. For good reason



amazinghl said:


> Insurance would be the #1 reason not to take a minor.


Not under uber Ins or your policy


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Hmmmm...so piss off said stranger/driver, then insist he drive your 12 year old daughter to school, alone.

If mom were half smart, she'd just ride with daughter in U/L then have driver bring her back home.

SMH


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> Hmmmm...so piss off said stranger/driver, then insist he drive your 12 year old daughter to school, alone.
> 
> If mom were half smart, she'd just ride with daughter in U/L then have driver bring her back home.
> 
> SMH


I did that one night. A guy and his wife put their 5 kids in my car, and then they didn't get in. I told the dad I can't take unaccompanied minors, so him and his wife got in. We dropped the kids off at one house, and then I took the parents to another house. Don't know what that was all about, It didn't smell like child trafficking, the interaction was normal for parents and kids. But I got paid for two rides instead of one.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I did that one night. A guy and his wife put their 5 kids in my car, and then they didn't get in. I told the dad I can't take unaccompanied minors, so him and his wife got in. We dropped the kids off at one house, and then I took the parents to another house. Don't know what that was all about, It didn't smell like child trafficking, the interaction was normal for parents and kids. But I got paid for two rides instead of one.


So did you have 5 seatbelts or 7 when you illegaly transported 8 people?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> So did you have 5 seatbelts or 7 when you illegaly transported 8 people? :smiles:


5 kids + 2 adults = 7 pax.
I have a total of 8 seat-belts.
everything legal.
The really nice part is, people call an XL with 7 pax hoping they can coerce me into it - and surprise - I can accommodate.
You thought you had me there didn't you?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> 5 kids + 2 adults = 7 pax.
> I have a total of 8 seat-belts.
> everything legal.
> The really nice part is, people call an XL with 7 pax hoping they can coerce me into it - and surprise - I can accommodate.
> You thought you had me there didn't you?


Lol ya I did. I've never heard of a car with 8 seat belts. What is the name of this magic car model?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

hrswartz said:


> Holy shit... I grew up in a suburb of Reading, Pa... at 7 I was going to Sunday School by myself, at 8 I would walk (unaccompanied) through the back alleys to the movie theater on Saturday mornings... at 9 you could drop me off ANYWHERE in our town and I could get back home with ease. I wasn't the only one to undertake these unholy adventures... My next door bro's went along also.
> At 13 I hitch hiked to my summer job (caddying at a local country club 10 miles from home). At 14 I walked from Kutztown, Pa. to Reading (18 miles) 'cause I got involved playing with a friend I had made and missed my parents... they spent hours searching for me before heading home... Now before you start disparaging my parents, (I'd like you to do that to my face if you are so inclined), that very act of leaving me in Kutztown taught me some very important life lessons... lessons I needed to learn at an early age. _Being out in the world by yourself what a joke... _ Whew, no wonder the little snoflakes can't pass a simple physical fitness test... or find their way around town without a phone w/gps... I am so thankful that I grew up when and where I did... I feel so sorry for the kiddies today who can't or won't play outside or walk to the closest playground and enjoy what I did when I was young... Helicopter parents... some people should never become parents... just sayin'


I used to have this attitude until: someone we later found out was a registered sex offender, obviously violating his parole, interacted with my children in broad daylight at an outdoor skating rink in the middle of town while my wife stood there growing more and more uncomfortable...before she and the neighbor lady decided it was time to go home and look up the guy on the internet.

This is not a world where we can let young children walk around innocently anymore.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

UberAdrian said:


> Man you're right, but that was different era! The world has gotten much crazier and more dangerous since then, you gotta roll with the times. I agree with your "let your kids learn how to live" angle but not under these circumstances. Mail used to get delivered by horse...things change.


Yes - It was a WAY different time.

The world is much, much safer now than it was when I was a child roaming the streets unsupervised with all the other children in the neighborhood.

Violent crime is at a 44yr low and has been on a steep downward trend since 1990.

Property crime is also at an all time low and has been trending downward since the mid-90s.

Kids are safer than ever before today, yet parents are criminalized for letting their kids do normal things like walk to school or take public transportation.

Kids are in the MOST danger from people who know them well - family members, step parents, teachers, coaches, religious leaders. Strangers are rarely dangerous.

My youngest is 16, she drives and works after school. I think it's stupid that if she has car trouble, she couldn't catch an uber to work (or home or to the shop). Or if she's out on a date or with friends and find herself in a. uncomfortable situation - shouldn't she be able to catch an uber to get away from potentially unsafe situations? Yes, she can call me - but that takes more time, an uber could get her out of sn uncomfortable situation much quicker than if I come pick her up.

I'm not advocating that drivers break the TOS. But I also think that uber is pretty safe for kids - especially the 16&17 yr olds that are driving around unsupervised anyway



UberAdrian said:


> Lol ya I did. I've never heard of a car with 8 seat belts. What is the name of this magic car model?


GMC Acadia & Honda pilot both have the option for a bench seat in the middle row instead of captains chairs


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> The School? 10 blocks away!


I'm bettin the kid must have been a real porker..


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberAdrian said:


> Lol ya I did. I've never heard of a car with 8 seat belts. What is the name of this magic car model?


I too have 8 seatbelts....mine's a Suburban. Some Suburban's have 9 seat belts ?



grayspinner said:


> Yes - It was a WAY different time.
> 
> The world is much, much safer now than it was when I was a child roaming the streets unsupervised with all the other children in the neighborhood.
> 
> ...


If I were the driver that received a Trip request to pickup your daughter. I would simply call you and keep you on the phone until we had your daughter home safe. Actually have done similar, once.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> Lol ya I did. I've never heard of a car with 8 seat belts. What is the name of this magic car model?


A lot of minivans are 8 seaters. Second and third row are 3 seat benches and 2 captain's chairs up front. Mine isn't, the second row is also 2 captain's chairs so I only have 7 belts but mine is the minority.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> Not just no, but hell no. I do NOT want an unaccompanied minor in my car, whether U/L says it's okay or not. Too much exposure to hassle and liability.


Fine... Then don't take 'em... besides it's against TOS they tell me...



MadTownUberD said:


> I used to have this attitude until: someone we later found out was a registered sex offender, obviously violating his parole, interacted with my children in broad daylight at an outdoor skating rink in the middle of town while my wife stood there growing more and more uncomfortable...before she and the neighbor lady decided it was time to go home and look up the guy on the internet.
> 
> This is not a world where we can let young children walk around innocently anymore.


Thankfully your wife and neighbor were there to supervise but once again What if, what if, what if... I just can't live my life with what if's... you parent your way and I won't criticize you (which I don't think I ever have) I've done my parenting the way I grew up, my son, a 5 year veteran of the Marine Corps, turned out pretty darn good and unmolested I might add... just sayin'


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> Lol ya I did. I've never heard of a car with 8 seat belts. What is the name of this magic car model?


It's a Chevy Traverse LS. It's not all that big, and people have to cram in there, but it's got the belts. When I first started, I tried kicking people out if they had 7 in the group. Could never get them out. People walked all over me in the beginning. Then one day I was cleaning in the back and I realized there was another set of seat belts. The only thing I'm worried about is if Uber has me listed for 6 pax, would the insurance cover the seventh person?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> It's a Chevy Traverse LS. It's not all that big, and people have to cram in there, but it's got the belts. When I first started, I tried kicking people out if they had 7 in the group. Could never get them out. People walked all over me in the beginning. Then one day I was cleaning in the back and I realized there was another set of seat belts. The only thing I'm worried about is if Uber has me listed for 6 pax, would the insurance cover the seventh person?


Doesn't matter how Uber lists things, cuz even if they do, they'll still screw it up eventually. Bottom line is there are enough seat belts in the real world of your vehicle.


----------



## cspringer805 (Jan 29, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> First Ping of the day was a doozy.
> 
> Show up at a residence and was busy with a frozen Trip Log app when a 40ish woman comes out, taps on the window and says that someone will be out in a minute. I tell her to please hurry, but OK I'll wait.
> 
> ...


I had a similar experience just starting out. A little girl (10-12) came out of the hotel lobby with her huge suitcase and her phone. I asked where her mother was and she told me she'd be there at drop off. That was two towns over, about 1/2 hour. Would have been a sweet fare, but I told her I couldn't. She tried calling her mom (on speakerphone) but got her brother and he said their mom was shopping in a store and he couldn't get her because he didn't know which exact store, and he was afraid to get out of the car he was left in because he didn't have the keys, etc etc. I told the girl I was sorry, but she should NEVER get in a stranger's car, Uber or not, and to go back inside the lobby until her mom came. I could see her starting to tear. This situation set off all kinds of red flags, and on how the mom prioritized. Yeah, exactly, who puts their child in a stranger's car, especially two towns over, with 25+ miles between them? Uber didn't give me the cancel fee but I hope against hope that woman's account was deactivated. I felt so bad for the girl because she had such a shitty mom. Anyway, thought I'd share.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

cspringer805 said:


> I had a similar experience just starting out. A little girl (10-12) came out of the hotel lobby with her huge suitcase and her phone. I asked where her mother was and she told me she'd be there at drop off. That was two towns over, about 1/2 hour. Would have been a sweet fare, but I told her I couldn't. She tried calling her mom (on speakerphone) but got her brother and he said their mom was shopping in a store and he couldn't get her because he didn't know which exact store, and he was afraid to get out of the car he was left in because he didn't have the keys, etc etc. I told the girl I was sorry, but she should NEVER get in a stranger's car, Uber or not, and to go back inside the lobby until her mom came. I could see her starting to tear. This situation set off all kinds of red flags, and on how the mom prioritized. Yeah, exactly, who puts their child in a stranger's car, especially two towns over, with 25+ miles between them? Uber didn't give me the cancel fee but I hope against hope that woman's account was deactivated. I felt so bad for the girl because she had such a shitty mom. Anyway, thought I'd share.


With a kid that young I would be tempted to call child services. To me that is just wrong to leave a kid that young on their own like that.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Kinda the same issue. Problum is other drivers take them so they assume it's ok. I won't do it. Ins won't cover it because it's against the policy we agreeded too. It's not worth 2.00. I'm glad you did what you did
> 
> 
> Yer not allowed too. Is it worth being sued over. You can't drive again if you don't follow the agreement you signed
> ...


Sounds like you misunderstood. Mom goes to the school and back home, so that the child isn't unaccompanied.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

hrswartz said:


> Fine... Then don't take 'em... besides it's against TOS they tell me...
> 
> 
> Thankfully your wife and neighbor were there to supervise but once again What if, what if, what if... I just can't live my life with what if's... you parent your way and I won't criticize you (which I don't think I ever have) I've done my parenting the way I grew up, my son, a 5 year veteran of the Marine Corps, turned out pretty darn good and unmolested I might add... just sayin'


Believe me I'm not on the "sissy" end of the spectrum.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Believe me I'm not on the "sissy" end of the spectrum.


I believe... I believe!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> First Ping of the day was a doozy.
> 
> Show up at a residence and was busy with a frozen Trip Log app when a 40ish woman comes out, taps on the window and says that someone will be out in a minute. I tell her to please hurry, but OK I'll wait.
> 
> ...












Let me put my kid in a car with a stranger this woman is lazy and stupid.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Mole said:


> View attachment 313502
> 
> 
> _Let me put my kid in a car with a stranger _this woman is lazy and stupid.


Have you not been vetted... do you have homicidal tendencies... are you a pervert? Why do you snow flakes ALWAYS assume EVERY stranger is a perverted, homicidal maniac hell bent on ravaging every minor they come across? I don't get it... You guy's spew all this garbage and have nothing to back up your lies... If children were in such danger it would be more than just a TOS violation to transport them... :thumbdown: ?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

hrswartz said:


> Have you not been vetted... do you have homicidal tendencies... are you a pervert? Why do you snow flakes ALWAYS assume EVERY stranger is a perverted, homicidal maniac hell bent on ravaging every minor they come across? I don't get it... You guy's spew all this garbage and have nothing to back up your lies... If children were in such danger it would be more than just a TOS violation to transport them... :thumbdown:?


Well I'm rather old and knowing the world I live in I would never put my kids in a car with a stranger alone. I would at least use some common sense and bring them to the destination. People are just lazy and cheap and have a bad case of me syndrome.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Seems simple to me. Rider Immediately text the driver to let them know it's an unacompanied minor. Saves both requester and driver time. They can cancel and try again. Nothing in the Uber TOS says we must deny. After all, we are independent contractors and can do what we choose. I won't take them because I believe the liability on me is high. Others can decide for themselves.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> Have you not been vetted... do you have homicidal tendencies... are you a pervert? Why do you snow flakes ALWAYS assume EVERY stranger is a perverted, homicidal maniac hell bent on ravaging every minor they come across? I don't get it... You guy's spew all this garbage and have nothing to back up your lies... If children were in such danger it would be more than just a TOS violation to transport them... :thumbdown: ?


You don't. That's why you don't do it. It only takes THAT ONE THAT IS.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

hrswartz said:


> Have you not been vetted... do you have homicidal tendencies... are you a pervert? Why do you snow flakes ALWAYS assume EVERY stranger is a perverted, homicidal maniac hell bent on ravaging every minor they come across? I don't get it... You guy's spew all this garbage and have nothing to back up your lies... If children were in such danger it would be more than just a TOS violation to transport them... :thumbdown:?


you have a point here but , now Imagine the minor isn't the one that has the phone and it's the parents account and they get in a NON rideshare car like that SC mess.

P.S. I never got my drinks at shenanigans


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> You don't. That's why you don't do it. It only takes THAT ONE THAT IS.


that drivel makes exactly 0 sense... please try to state your position a little more clearly... :whistling:


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Just write the mother a message saying you saw her daughter get into someone else’s car and drive off. Make her think about it. Maybe the panic will get through to her.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

hrswartz said:


> that drivel makes exactly 0 sense... please try to state your position a little more clearly... :whistling:


i'M GLAD WE'RE FRIENDS


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Nobo said:


> i'M GLAD WE'RE FRIENDS


:thumbup:


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi friends. ?


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Hi friends. ?


?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

hrswartz said:


> ?


?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> that drivel makes exactly 0 sense... please try to state your position a little more clearly... :whistling:


It takes a certain type of irresponsibility to put a child at risk when there is not a need to do so.

Clear nuff?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> no buses have been used for years to help parents transport kids, what if youre a parent but have to go to work???? most schools end at 3pm a time where parents have to work and buses are going out of business, so children are supposed to walk 3 miles or more and risk getting kidnapped??? Uber should contract with schools and provide services to minors, dashcams enabled. there isnt a single car insurer that doesnt insure kids........


Kids don't have to walk 3 miles to or from school. There are these special buses for that. They paint them yellow (usually), and they exist for the sole purpose of transporting students safely between home and school, and sometimes to off-grounds school events, like sports, etc.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Mole said:


> View attachment 313502
> 
> 
> Let me put my kid in a car with a stranger this woman is lazy and stupid.


Would you have agreed if mum would've used "apostrophes?"


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> It takes a certain type of irresponsibility to put a child at risk when there is not a need to do so.
> 
> Clear nuff?


What type of irresponsibility is that? PLUS you don't know the parents need... ya just wanna stick your 2 cents worth of opinion out there. I nominate BigRed for king... not :thumbdown:


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> What type of irresponsibility is that? PLUS you don't know the parents need... ya just wanna stick your 2 cents worth of opinion out there. I nominate BigRed for king... not :thumbdown:


I accept it!

The same parent that teaches the child not to talk to strangers will place the child in the care of a stranger?

That's a special kind of irresponsible.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> I accept it!
> 
> The same parent that teaches the child not to talk to strangers will place the child in the care of a stranger?
> 
> That's a special kind of irresponsible.


You friggin' don't have a clue WHAT this parent teaches her children... you arrogant buffoon... you should quit while you're behind...:roflmao:


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> You friggin' don't have a clue WHAT this parent teaches her children... you arrogant buffoon... you should quit while you're behind...:roflmao:


True, I don't. And I don't care either.

Understand one thing. I DON'T CARE. I do not make others problems mine.

They have the problem. They need to OWN IT.


----------



## pnp (May 7, 2019)

I, like *tohunt4me,* would have just taken the child. I know I'm not going to endanger them in any way and I would rather shield them from the mother. I will send my children on sharerides as long as everything pans out. I took public transportation to school as well as riding a bicycle and even taxies when I was young, and even without anything resembling internet I remember feeling intimidated by some of the characters I encountered. Get a dashcam (in and out) and drive. If you do just your job, nothing should be awkward. Any fake news can be countered with the video. Those of you with "i would never put..." have a serious problem with your profession if you are a shareride driver. 2¢.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

pnp said:


> I know I'm not going to endanger them in any way


You have absolutely no way to "know" what dangers lie ahead...on ANY ride.

No matter what you do, there's always the other driver.

Uber and Lyft do no contract you to, nor insure you to, carry unaccompanied minors.

On the contrary, you are contractually prohibited from doing so.

While their ass is assuredly covered, yours is not.


pnp said:


> Get a dashcam (in and out) and drive. If you do just your job, nothing should be awkward. Any fake news can be countered with the video.


What does it do to "counter" the inevitable, and very "real", lawsuit when you get in an accident?

Or do you think the parents won't sue?

"It's OK your honor, I said my kids could go with the nice Uber driver. So really, it's my fault."

Please. :coolio:

Maybe you think Uber/Lyft will come to your aid after you violated their terms/conditions?

Uber/Lyft will settle (the entirely separate suit) with the family and hang you out to dry.

Say goodbye to your house, your car, your savings, your future earning, etc...

Your "2¢" is about what they'll leave you with.

But comfort yourself in the knowledge that as the sheriff evicts you from your home, your family will be consoled by you feeling that you did the right thing and were concerned about someone else's kids and "would rather shield them from the mother" than lookout for you and yours.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I’m at a mixed view on this.

Being the rule and all I think you should refuse service.

However I think Uber needs to do the quality of background checks allowing us to take unaccompanied minors.

However in Florida I’ll take them as long as they are big enough to not need a car seat. But that’s me and I know the Florida laws effecting TAXIS.

(This actually isn’t any actual law but if they need to be in a car seat I’m calling the cops if I stumble on them 100% alone even if they did call a cab themselves. Surprisingly this has never happened the closest I came to was having Disney security load a tyke that was borderline not needing a car seat into my cab and have security tell me to take them to such and such hotel cause their parents left them on a bus.)


My policy in Florida reflects ONLY Florida law and not the laws/regs of any other state/country. And I also understand that Uber’s age policy is based on California law, and not Florida law.

Also I’m a taxi so the rules are different,


This all depends on your local laws as to what I think you should do.

If your law says no then don’t, if your local laws say yes then you can but don’t do it if you don’t want to.

(For the record the only Florida laws effecting age are car seat laws and age discrimination)


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Here in Vegas, as a taxi, you're good to go with no child seat and unaccompanied minors.

But, as you noted, we're not taxis.

So in addition to the Uber/Lyft policy issues, the laws/insurance rules aren't in our favor either.

I'm guessing most, if not all, states are the same since they probably haven't updated the laws to incorporate RS.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Still haven’t heard why it’s against the TOS. Is it because they don’t want to pay the insurance? Or is it something else?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm ok with High School (I mean seriously ...HIGH School) .. Middle School No way , Elementary I may call the Police on the Parents


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

dauction said:


> I'm ok with High School (I mean seriously ...HIGH School) .. Middle School No way , Elementary I may call the Police on the Parents


Seems like a sound (post-accident) legal defense to me:

"Your honor, these severely injured/dead kids were in High school. I mean seriously...HIGH School. Amiright? Can I get a "what what" from the jury?"

I'm sure it'll work.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

KenLV said:


> Seems like a sound (post-accident) legal defense to me:
> 
> "Your honor, these severely injured/dead kids were in High school. I mean seriously...HIGH School. Amiright? Can I get a "what what" from the jury?"
> 
> I'm sure it'll work.


Thats Life.. You cna go through paranoid and scared or Live It


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

What difference is there when it comes to insurance whether a child is or is without and adult? Do you really think if you are in an accident and a child is injured it will make one difference to the parents if they were with the child or not. The reality is no, if insurance was not going to cover a child it would tell Uber/Lyft no children period.

I'm pretty sure the policy is in place as a cover your butt to try and fend off claims of crimes against children that regardless of Uber/Lyfts relation with drivers would get them drug into court. Lawyers go after the cash cow that is where the profits are.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

TomH said:


> A pedophile Uber or Lyft Driver will seize the opportunity some day.


I'm sure it's happened many times.

Sexual abuse of minors is a common feature of mammals.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

A child cannot agree to a contract. And a contract is formed when the ride is agreed to. 

It is not an enforceable arrangement.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

dauction said:


> Thats Life.. You cna go through paranoid and scared or Live It


...or you can go through life not making foolish choices.

You're confusing "paranoia" with "making sensible choices that don't put you at unnecessary risk...for a $4 ride".

But as you said, "that's life".


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

pnp said:


> I will send my children on sharerides as long as everything pans out.


Accidents Happen. That is why they are called Accidents" and not "Planned Events".

Heaven forbid, your children are on a shared ride and the car experiences a blow-out, swerves, hits a guardrail that rolls the vehicle?

Because there are unaccompanied children in the car the Driver is violating the TOS and UBER/LYFT refuse to cover the accident. Driver is terminated. Your children have injuries, need treatment and possibly long term rehabilitation.

What is your position on the matter at this point?



FLKeys said:


> What difference is there when it comes to insurance whether a child is or is without and adult?


Because there are unaccompanied children in the car the Driver is violating the TOS and UBER/LYFT refuse to cover the accident. Driver is terminated.

Insurance agrees to cover many things but puts many conditions in place. With Uber and Lyft it is pretty evident that children under 18 must be accompanied



FLKeys said:


> I'm pretty sure the policy is in place as a cover your butt


That has to be one of the most ignorant statements I've read. The idea that ANYTHING in place is to cover a driver's butt.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Michael1230nj said:


> This unattended minor problem is going to end tragically. Kids in cars with thinly vetted adults


Uber doesn't give a shit, even if something like that happens and they get sued, they still won't do anything about it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> Because there are unaccompanied children in the car the Driver is violating the TOS and UBER/LYFT refuse to cover the accident. Driver is terminated.
> 
> Insurance agrees to cover many things but puts many conditions in place. With Uber and Lyft it is pretty evident that children under 18 must be accompanied.


Again from an insurance stand point not a Uber/Lyft stand point or policy stand point what difference does it make to an insurance company paying out for injuries if there was a injured minor. Does having accompanied minors magically reduce the risk factor for an insurance company when it comes to injuries? No it does not.

The only insurance issue I can see would be from claims of sexual nature against minors. Would love to see some stats on this number comparing incidents from Drivers to camp counselors, teachers, and employers in hourly paying jobs. There are sick people out there in pretty much every profession.



JustTreatMeFair said:


> That has to be one of the most ignorant statements I've read. The idea that ANYTHING in place is to cover a driver's butt.


Obviously Uber/Lyft is trying to cover their butt not the drivers butt, guess I did not spell that out clearly enough for you.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> A child cannot agree to a contract. And a contract is formed when the ride is agreed to.
> 
> It is not an enforceable arrangement.


I tried to argue this once on this forum. I was shot down pretty quick. My take-away is that it's only a contract when it is convenient for the driver.


----------

